# Strange search results lately



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The first couple times it happened I just brushed it off, but now I want to know if it is just me.
When I enter a phrase or word with parentheses around it in the search window. It brings back all the threads that I last posted in regardless of the words I used.
Then I go back and use the advanced search option and everything is fine.
Just me?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Parentheses? Did you really mean parentheses?

FWIW, I just entered a search for *(whatever)* that came up empty.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I ran one with (courtesy) and it came up with a ton of threads. No real discernable pattern. Possible I had posted in each one, but it didn't bring up a lot of recent threads I've replied to.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> Parentheses? Did you really mean parentheses?
> 
> FWIW, I just entered a search for *(whatever)* that came up empty.


sorry professor, I meant these thingys " "


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I get different results for "apple" and "pear". I'm surprised I get results at all for pear. 

PS: Call them "quotes".


----------

